# Ramp and morel deviled eggs



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)




----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Calling the trooper? You have any predictions about the spring? Just Checking in on the troops!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey bucky, I think its going to be early this year. Every year I hope it will be. just to cancel my vacation and make it a week later. But this year seems to be warming up pretty good.Last year we had about 11 " of frost in the ground, nothing now. But we will see. Good luck to you this year, talk to you later.


----------

